# Punkbuster.exe driver failure Battlefield 2



## thewagesofsin (Feb 24, 2008)

1 minute into Battlefield 2 online, I get this error "punkbuster.exe driver failure (PnkBsterK.sys) ffab".

Does anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Synder4786 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a heck of a time getting punkbuster to work on CoD4.

Here's what I did to get it to work.

Manually installed punkbuster from the evenbalance.com site, shows you what you need to do to accomplish that.

I reinstalled the game. (uhg)

I still had the problem, and, I kicked myself too, because I came to find out that I just needed to restart my system because Pbuster B wasn't running in my processes. (d'oh!)

I spent hours trying to fix it, too.

Hope this helps, let me know how it works for you.


----------

